# www.jamestownjiu-jitsu.com



## gusano (Oct 1, 2004)

check out www.jamestownjiu-jitsu.com and if you are interested in training some jiu-jitsu, please give us a call. Thank you.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 2, 2004)

I live in WA state, so I'm too far away. you trained with Carlson, sr? thats cool. 
The main academy in my state is headed by Marcio Laudier "Mamazinho" Vilamor, a Ralph Gracie BB.


----------



## ace (Oct 3, 2004)

How Far is James Town From Buffalo???


----------



## gusano (Oct 3, 2004)

ace said:
			
		

> How Far is James Town From Buffalo???


It's 75 miles ace. Come down and train with us. The first class is free!
Call me.


----------



## ace (Oct 5, 2004)

gusano said:
			
		

> It's 75 miles ace. Come down and train with us. The first class is free!
> Call me.



Sounds good..... not sure When But Before 
I go Back in the Cadge (Jan. 2005) I would Like to come out & train.

I will Check Your Class Times & plan a day.
I will Post Back When Im ready to come out til 
Than Takecare Amigo.


----------



## gusano (Oct 6, 2004)

ace said:
			
		

> I will Check Your Class Times & plan a day.
> I will Post Back When Im ready to come out til
> Than Takecare Amigo.


Ace, I am 2 weeks in Jamestown and 2 weeks in Chicago. Call me and if I am in town we can arrange a time to train. Usually we train at 4 or 5 in the afternnon on weekdays and weekends depend on who wants to train and their schedule.
As long as I am in town I will make myself available to you.
CA


----------



## ace (Oct 6, 2004)

gusano said:
			
		

> Ace, I am 2 weeks in Jamestown and 2 weeks in Chicago. Call me and if I am in town we can arrange a time to train. Usually we train at 4 or 5 in the afternnon on weekdays and weekends depend on who wants to train and their schedule.
> As long as I am in town I will make myself available to you.
> CA




Sounds Great Thank U artyon:


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2004)

Im geting together with a JKD Group 
Sat Morning Im gonna ask some if They are up for a Road Trip.

I just read an old artical on Carloson Written By
Burton Richardson  it was the Making of a Vale Tudo 
Fighter....

The 9 Steps

1st Brazilian Jiu Jitsu with a Gi

2nd Cardiovascular Conditioning

3rd Strenth Training

4th Vale Tudo Technical Training

5th Vale Tudo Grappling

6th Boxing

7th Vale Tudo Drills

8th Vale Tudo Sparing

9th Vale Tudo Fights

I will see if any one wants to make the trip
if Not I will look towards coming up in Nov.

I will post back Sat. Night


----------



## ace (Oct 23, 2004)

A few Guy's said they woud like to make the trip...
This is good for Gas....

Now we just need a Day. & perferably an evening
Time......


----------



## gusano (Oct 27, 2004)

Ace,

I just got back from Chicago yesterday. I will be here until the 3rd or 4th of Nov.
You pick the day and the time and I will be available to you.
E-mail me at gusano@jamestownjiu-jitsu.com or call 716-665-9768.
I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## ace (Oct 30, 2004)

gusano said:
			
		

> Ace,
> 
> I just got back from Chicago yesterday. I will be here until the 3rd or 4th of Nov.
> You pick the day and the time and I will be available to you.
> ...



Well looks like it will be Me I got a song 
& Dance from the JKD Guy's 
I will probably have to come up or down (not  sure 
which way  yet) My Self I was hoping on a few people
for a Gas Kick Back.
If I miss U in NOV I will Definitly  make Dec.


----------

